# Shrinking in my old age.



## Trade (Apr 16, 2018)

Over the past few weeks I have measured myself against the wall of our house and I keep getting the same result. 5 feel 11 and a fraction barefoot. :hurt:

I hit 6 feet in the 9th grade. After that I only grew a fraction of an inch but I always measured 6 feet and a fraction my entire adult life. But now, at the age of 70, it appears that I can no longer make that 6 foot gold standard for males. It's down right traumatic! Next month I'm going to have my annual free physical that Medicare gives you and I am going to ask them to measure me on those official doctors scales, but I am afraid I'm not going to like the results. If ever there was a time that the United States should get on board with the metric system let it be now.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes. Thank you for the reminder. I’m not quite 5’7” any more. 
I shrank.


----------



## Pam (Apr 16, 2018)

You think you've got problems.... I used to be 5' 2" and now I'm 5' and my 12 year old grandson looks down at me.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 16, 2018)

I used to be 6'2" in my stocking feet, now even with shoes on I barely reach 6'0".  I am lighter than when I was in my 20's.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2018)

Trade, 

$1.98 could change your life!!!







Nice to see you!!!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 16, 2018)

Little ol' me shrinkin' as my grand daughter grows.


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes...  I have been shrinking too.  Now I need to remember to stand up nice & straight when walking; otherwise mu knuckles scrap on the sidewalk.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2018)

I don’t know if I’m shrinking or they are building the curbs higher.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I don’t know if I’m shrinking or they are building the curbs higher.




:rofl:


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Apr 16, 2018)

I lost about 2" 
When I was 17 I was 5'7". 
Physical last week 5' even:distress:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I lost about 2"
> When I was 17 I was 5'7".
> Physical last week 5' even:distress:



Ummmm! Ok 5’7” to an even 5’ is MORE than 2” .
Just sayin :shrug:


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Apr 16, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Ummmm! Ok 5’7” to an even 5’ is MORE than 2” .
> Just sayin :shrug:



oops!
OK yep math challenged today
5'5"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2018)

I've lost around an inch, was 5'5", now 5' 4ish.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 16, 2018)

.....as long as I'm not expanding, I'm OK with less height


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2018)

I am tall enough that my legs reach the floor.


----------



## IKE (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Trade (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for all the replys. I feel better now knowing I'm not the only one. Misery loves company. I just got my driver's license renewed. I went ahead and had them change the height from 6 feet to 5-11. It was traumatic.


----------



## DGM (Apr 18, 2018)

I've lost almost an inch and a half.  
Old age shrinkage is to serve as a warning that our discs are compressing and more easy to blow out.
Don't ask how I became aware of this issue!


----------

